# best router for table mounting



## crash_landing (Mar 29, 2010)

Hello group,

I am going to build a router table and would like some input on the best router to have for it. I plan to just use the motor in the table, as I have a handheld unit already.

thank you,

crash


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Everyone has their favorite so you will got a lot of opinions. Search this forum a little and you should find lots of posts.

I have a pair of Bosch 1617EVS.


----------



## oldrusty (Mar 31, 2011)

Hi Mark, In my humble and not very experienced opinion I love the Triton MOF001. I already have one in my Kreg table and every thing works perfectly. The above table bit change is so simple and the fine adjustment system is great. I am naturally curious about other routers but just could not get past the Triton so I have purchased another one to replace my Freud in my Freud table. The Freud does not work well for me. I'm sure you will get dozens of opinions but for what they're worth these are my feelings. Oldrusty


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Triton TRA001.

IMHO.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Marc if you're just going to use the motor then you need a lift so you should decide which lift you like and find out what motors it accepts. I know a few of the lifts I've looked at also offered PC motors with no bases. The Triton and the Bosch are both good choices if you just want to mount a complete router to a table insert plate. I also agree with Al's comments about the Freud.


----------



## GregC. (Nov 17, 2013)

Triton TRA001, Just got one and mounted it to the Kreg table,, WOW it is quiet and has a "soft start" mighty nice. Plus 3.25 HP for all your routing needs.

Greg C.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Marc (crash)

I will suggest the Sears router below,it's only 144.oo and has built in lift(s) the real plus you don't need to cut off the ears to use the bigger panel bits and you are not stuck with the need to use the funky guides with the holes to hold them in place..  ..

Sears.com

====



crash_landing said:


> Hello group,
> 
> I am going to build a router table and would like some input on the best router to have for it. I plan to just use the motor in the table, as I have a handheld unit already.
> 
> ...


----------



## Willway (Aug 16, 2012)

I have to agree with BJ. There is nothing out there to compare with the Craftsman, in that price range. I purchased one about 2 months ago, and it is a great router. It has above table adjust, and above table bit change, and enough power to do almost all jobs. We have been cutting raised panels out of MDF in one pass, and they are beautifully cut, with no sanding needed.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

I agree that if you're going to buy a lift (I really love using mine), then you should select the lift first, then purchase a router that is listed as fitting. I have a Rockler lift with a Bosch 1617 motor in it. I was able to buy the router without a base on Amazon. Saved some doing it that way. What I like best about the lift: 1 very easy to set bit height exactly as I want it from above, and 2 not having to kneel down to make height adjustments (creaky old knees). Lots of people on here love their table mounted Tritons extra HP, opinions not to be dismissed.


----------



## hfortes (Aug 14, 2013)

Hi Marc, take some time to read the reviews of "Bosch 1617EVSPK" and its new version "Bosch MRC23EVSK Modular Router System" at the Amazon site. They are 2 1/2 hp.
They have fixed and plunge bases and the adjust above table. 
Save some hundreds dolar of the lifts....
Ragards


----------



## chessnut2 (Sep 15, 2011)

jw2170 said:


> Triton TRA001.
> 
> IMHO.


James......I had a feeling you'd say that. Love the new photo. But something about you looks different. Did you color your hair?


----------



## chessnut2 (Sep 15, 2011)

BJ........I had sworn I'd never buy another Craftsman tool. But your post about the router piqued my interest, since I'm still in the market for a better router. I followed the link you posted, and wasn't able to get as much specification info as I would have liked.

I'm not following what you're talking about concerning using the funky guides with the holes to hold them in place. Could you elaborate? Thanks. Jim


----------



## chessnut2 (Sep 15, 2011)

Also, BJ, does the Craftsman have the quick release feature that lets you easily remove the motor from the table to use it in the mobile base? Like the Bosch 1617? That probably wouldn't be an issue for me, but would be a nice option.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Jim

YES

==



chessnut2 said:


> Also, BJ, does the Craftsman have the quick release feature that lets you easily remove the motor from the table to use it in the mobile base? Like the Bosch 1617? That probably wouldn't be an issue for me, but would be a nice option.


----------



## paul11 (Jan 17, 2012)

Without knowing what you intend to use your new router for, it would be difficult to make a recommendation. Generally, if you are doing general routing: edge forming, some template work, rabbets, etc (smaller bits), you could get by with a 2 or 2 1/4hp unit. If you are going to use it primarily to swing large bits, 3" or more (panels, etc) on a regular basis, most would recommend 3 hp router. These are two distinct classes of routers both in size, weight, price, and cost of a lift. Occasion use of large diameter bits with a 2 1/4 hp unit will be OK if you take several passes for each profile.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Jim, see the photo.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Paul
I _ use_ 1 1/2hp router all the time with vert.router bits and it only takes one pass the norm

MLCS Raised Panel Carbide Tipped Router Bits 2

===





paul11 said:


> Without knowing what you intend to use your new router for, it would be difficult to make a recommendation. Generally, if you are doing general routing: edge forming, some template work, rabbets, etc (smaller bits), you could get by with a 2 or 2 1/4hp unit. If you are going to use it primarily to swing large bits, 3" or more (panels, etc) on a regular basis, most would recommend 3 hp router. These are two distinct classes of routers both in size, weight, price, and cost of a lift. Occasion use of large diameter bits with a 2 1/4 hp unit will be OK if you take several passes for each profile.


----------



## crash_landing (Mar 29, 2010)

thank you all very much for your input...still weighing the options but leaning toward a non lift setup..still reading reviews and thoughts...again, thank you all


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

crash_landing said:


> thank you all very much for your input...still weighing the options but leaning toward a non lift setup..still reading reviews and thoughts...again, thank you all


I don't know if you have seen the pics but I made raised panel doors using the Bosch 1617 in a table. Big ol honkin bit but it worked for me and the doors turned out great.
Mike


----------



## chessnut2 (Sep 15, 2011)

Thanks, Mike and BJ. Now I see.


----------



## paul11 (Jan 17, 2012)

bobj3 said:


> HI Paul
> I _ use_ 1 1/2hp router all the time with vert.router bits and it only takes one pass the norm
> 
> MLCS Raised Panel Carbide Tipped Router Bits 2
> ...


I am aware that some folks use vertical bits. That may entail the use of a much taller than normal fence to support panels that must be cut in a vertical position. Some say that position could lead to inaccuracies due to wood movement if the project is not well supported. 

My post specifically spoke of "wide swing" router bits that are used when cutting panels while they are flat on the router table. They generally require more hp for one pass cuting,


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Paul

It's true that Vert.bits work the best on a Horz.router table but not a must have item you can use normal router with a sub fence doing all the work for you and it's very safe the neat thing it takes less HP to do the job..


----------

